# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  Muốn mua  máy hút mùi phải đọc thêm bài đăng trên đây

## thuxuanmarketing

Sắm may hut mui (chuẩn xác là máy hút khử mùi) là một trong các việc quan trọng đầu tiên bạn phải nghĩ đến khi dọn đến căn hộ mới ở chung cư. Nhưng giữa vô số thương hiệu tiếng Tây, giá gì cũng có – từ 2 triệu đồng cho tới hơn 40 triệu đồng, bạn nên chọn mua máy hút khử mùi nào cho vừa hiệu quả, vừa phù hợp với túi tiền?



 Với những căn hộ chung cư (thường được thiết kế phòng bếp thông với phòng khách), máy hút mùi mà thiếu thì y như rằng có lúc xảy ra tình trạng khách đang uống trà, cà phê bỗng nhiên được thưởng thức thêm hương vị cá rán giả cầy…

 Ngay cả các hộ gia đình ở tập thể, nhà tư… ở thành phố cũng đang dần phải tìm đến máy hút mùi thay cho quat thong gio máy hút khói - loại máy dễ dàng, chỉ bao gồm chụp khói, ống dẫn ra ngoài và quạt điện, bóng đèn - bởi máy hút khói vừa ồn vừa không đủ mạnh để loại bỏ mùi nấu nướng khỏi môi trường lại vệ sinh lau chùi dầu mỡ bám vào rất khó khăn.

 Nhu cầu mua sắm máy hút mùi có khuynh hướng ngày càng gia tăng và nó cũng được phần nào phản ánh qua sự phong phú, đa dạng cả về mẫu mã và chủng loại, thương hiệu, giá cả của thị trường máy hút mùi.

 Xét về nhãn hiệu, qua tìm hiểu của mình, hiện nay trên thị trường có đến không dưới 30 thương hiệu máy hút mùi. Qua lời giới thiệu của người bán hàng, bạn sẽ được biết máy hút mùi Toji, Rinnai, Miskio, Sakura, Jiko… tới từ Nhật Bản; Giovani, Ariston, Cosmos, Napoliz (hoặc Napoli), Batani, Faber… xuất xứ Italia; Fagor, Teka, Cata, Benza, Malloca… xuất xứ Tây Ban Nha. Tuy nhiên có thực sự đây là các thương hiệu của Nhật, Tây Ban Nha, Italia hay không thì lại là chuyện khác. Cách nhận biết thương hiệu chính hãng như thế nào, chúng tôi sẽ đề cập đến ở phần sau.

 Về chủng loại, máy hút mùi có 3 loại cơ bản: loại âm tủ (máy hút classic), độc lập (máy hút ống khói) và đảo bếp. Máy hút kiểu classic thông dụng hơn vì nó có thể vừa với các phòng bếp đã sẵn có tủ bếp. Máy hút đảo bếp thường dành cho những phòng bếp hiện đại và sang trọng.

 Xét về kiểu dáng máy thì đa dạng hơn nhiều. Máy hút mùi âm tủ dạng kéo, máy hút mùi toa kính (mũ hút bằng kính), máy hút mùi Deco kiểu treo tường như quat treo tuong … Dù máy kiểu nào thì lời khuyên khi lắp máy hút mùi là khoảng cách giữa mặt bếp và mũ hút khói tầm 50-80 cm.

 Máy hút mùi hiện nay phần lớn đều có thể chọn lọc hoặc xả mùi ra ngoài trời thông qua đường ống dẫn hoặc khử trực tiếp bằng than hoạt tính và sau đó trả lại không khí đã khử sạch mùi trở lại phòng. Máy hút khử mùi trực tiếp nên dành cho những phòng bếp hẹp, nếu phải dẫn khí ra ngoài thì đường ống quá dài hoặc phải nắn gấp khúc.

 Công suất và độ ồn

 Theo tư vấn của hầu hết người bán hàng và cũng như tìm hiểu từ nhiều nguồn thông tin khác nhau thì khi mua máy hút mùi, người tiêu dùng nên chú ý đến các thông số: lực hút của máy (hay công suất hút) và độ ồn cũng như tháo lắp làm vệ sinh máy dễ dàng.

 Đại diện của Fagor, hãng đồ gia dụng Tây Ban Nha, đưa ra các tiêu chí chọn lựa công suất hút máy hút mùi dựa trên nguyên tắc: Diện tích bếp tỉ lệ nghịch với công suất máy hút mùi (diện tích nhỏ cần máy công suất lớn) vì bếp nhỏ nên lưu lượng không khí ít, khi nấu thức ăn có nhiều mùi đậm đặc cần máy công suất mạnh để có thể hút sạch mùi trong khoảng thời gian ngắn nhất. Nếu điều kiện cho phép nên mua máy hút mùi có công suất cao hơn so với công suất tối thiểu để đảm bảo việc hút mùi hiệu quả hơn cũng như hạn chế việc máy phải chạy toàn tải chỉ mất khoảng giài giúp tăng độ bền cho máy.

 Cụ thể, dựa vào diện tích phòng lắp đặt thì theo công thức: Chiều rộng x chiều cao x chiều sâu x 10 = công suất hút thiết yếu tối thiểu (tính bằng m3/h). Dựa theo thói quen nấu nướng: Nếu chủ yếu chỉ nấu những món ăn nhanh thì chỉ cần máy hút mùi công suất khoảng 300-400 m3/h; Nếu nhà có 3-4 người nấu bếp thường xuyên thì nên dùng máy công suất trên 500 m3/h; Nếu nhà có trên 4 người nấu ăn thường xuyên thì cần máy công suất trên 600 m3/h.

----------

